# Guppy fry



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

hai
i have 1 male and 2 female guppis. one of my female guppys has given birth to fry. i bought her in the pet store 4 days ago and the males and females were in seperate tanks. how is this possible??? and the male keeps on chasing the pregnant female (is this normal???!!) also, what should i feed da fry?

thnx google


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

hai again,
can i put the fry in a plastic jar?

cyaZ.
google


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

As far as i know, i think they can hold sperm inside them and decide when they want to have the babies, and for the chasing yes that is normal, all males constantly chase females, pregenate(sp) or not, my guys chase my girls all the time, constantly... so he is a normal fishy no worries... 
I dont think they would do well in a plastic jar cause they need heat and filtration, and I feed mine crushed up flakes, they all seem to do just fine on it,


----------



## D.K.S. (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes they may have been in different tanks at the store, but most gup breeders I know of don't keep the fish separate that they sell to the store.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Keep the fry in a breeding trap until the fry are large enough to be released.


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

dis is random ok? i am bored  who here is australian, american or british?


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Im British


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

So am I.


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

im australian


----------



## duckdog2 (Jan 21, 2005)

i'm not australian or british, but i have an answer as to what to feed the fry. i heard somewhere that you can get any flake food (color enhancing ones are the best in my opinion) and crush them up in a plastic baggie until they are really REALLy fine grained. Remember to keep the fry seperate! :wink:


----------



## duckdog2 (Jan 21, 2005)

sorry, for some reason it posted twice! :wink: good luck with the fry!


----------



## Hope (Feb 22, 2005)

hi i feed my fry fry food. i buy it at the local pet store. they seem to enjoy it. there all growin wonderfully and quickly in fat i just moved my two month old fry back into the tanks with there daddies. :lol: soory about the grammer and the spacing in his post but im holding my sleeping son and typing one handed.


----------

